# AML railclamps?



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Do the AML railclamps fit Aristo's track profile?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I use AML clamps on AML (what a shock) and LGB code 332 without issue. I went into the shop and installed AML clamps on a couple of pieces of Aristo I had lying around and they held tight. No guarantees, but my simple test showed they worked on the bench! 
I think the AML clamps are like all the others, just a straight “channel” for the clamping surface, they do not taper to fit the rail perfectly.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you! I had hoped they would work. The Aristo 332 stainless track seems to be drying up? I wonder if they'll make more track and #6 switches soon?? I'm looking around for what brands will work. I just ordered some gargraves for storage tracks because it's so cheap. You just can't step on it!


----------

